# New look?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I logged on today to a different HGF. New software? Is there any way to make it look different like the last one?

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope - been here for a while - prev, there was 3 different "themes" to the website - There is/was a drop down menu on the very bottom of any page - U, the user, can choose which of the 3 you wanted to see.

I always used this theme, as it was my fav. We posted several messages about it when we first made the software change over a month ago.

Anyway, with the latest upgrade, the default look was having some issues. So, the 2nd choice, Hexfluid, is now the default look.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL this new look is pretty hard on the eyes at first, but easy to get used to.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, while looking thru dozens of choices - many had problems with text blending into backgrounds. So, it took a while to decide. There was only 1 that I liked more than this one, but costs are different depending on how and where U buy them. Except for the real plain one, each has to be purchased...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I logged on today to a different HGF. New software? Is there any way to make it look different like the last one?
> 
> :smt1099


Sorry "gunut", I miss old one too... :smt022 But, I was having major issues with it. There was no easy fix for it. It kept messing up in the IE browser and the Oprea browser... and just for the record, I can't stand the Oprea browser... Half of the sites that I visit are all screwed up when viewing them through the eyes of "Oprea". :smt011

Anyway...

I do like this template though and "ship" likes it....alot  I'll keep working on it a bit to make it stand out even more. I'm looking for another template to fill the void of not having three to choose from. I personally prefer a slightly darker feel...while some prefer the brighter look. So, I would still like to keep that option available for everyone.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dude, you're killing my orange


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*We're nothing but a bunch of Pansies....*



js I personally prefer a slightly darker feel...[/QUOTE said:


> ~ aaaaaaaa yeeeeeaaah, I have to agree ... after all this is a GUN FORUM not Martha Stewarts fall decorating forum, it's toooo colorful. It's starting to look like we're a bunch of Pansies... do the other forums make fun of us now???
> How 'bout we man this place up abit....? :smt077


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, having something that is not similiar to the other sites is nice. And, believe it or not - once ya start grouping colors and stuff together, some things don't go together well. Somethings make the text hard to read, etc.

Thru all of the templates JS and I looked thru, I thought this one was cool. Sorry


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well,
> 
> Thru all of the templates JS and I looked thru, I thought this one was cool. Sorry


 ~ cool is relative... you also have a yellow office.... :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha 

Well, I had a consensus because I asked a few other people.

I like this one over the prev default - sorry


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ aaaaaaaa yeeeeeaaah, I have to agree ... after all this is a GUN FORUM not Martha Stewarts fall decorating forum, it's toooo colorful. It's starting to look like we're a bunch of Pansies... do the other forums make fun of us now???
> How 'bout we man this place up abit....? :smt077





Shipwreck said:


> Well, having something that is not similiar to the other sites is nice. And, believe it or not - once ya start grouping colors and stuff together, some things don't go together well. Somethings make the text hard to read, etc.
> 
> Thru all of the templates JS and I looked thru, I thought this one was cool. Sorry


That's why I'm still looking around for a 3rd template...or thinking about creating something of my own... If everyone has a choice, they can choose that choice and be somewhat happy. Some like "bright", some like "Dark"... Nothing at all wrong with that... I plan to give everyone both.  I'll also be sure and make a special "Pink & Flowerly" template just for Maser.... :smt082

oh, and on a different note.... I really like the new multi-quote option...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ I like it just fine... :smt023 I jus thought I'd bust Ships chops alittle bit...:smt003


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ cool is relative... you also have a yellow office.... :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


+1 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Sorry "gunut", I miss old one too... :smt022 But, I was having major issues with it. There was no easy fix for it. It kept messing up in the IE browser and the Oprea browser... and just for the record, I can't stand the Oprea browser... Half of the sites that I visit are all screwed up when viewing them through the eyes of "Oprea". :smt011
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> I do like this template though and "ship" likes it....alot  I'll keep working on it a bit to make it stand out even more. I'm looking for another template to fill the void of not having three to choose from. I personally prefer a slightly darker feel...while some prefer the brighter look. So, I would still like to keep that option available for everyone.


For some reason I do not see the choices at the bottom like I use to. I posted a thread and saw it at the bottom so I changed it to the darker one. I am content with it. Unlike ship, I don't like feeling I am at the circus everytime I log in :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I see the change option at the bottom of this page, in fact - it's at the bottom right corner when viewed thru the hexcell skin...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> For some reason I do not see the choices at the bottom like I use to. I posted a thread and saw it at the bottom so I changed it to the darker one. I am content with it. Unlike ship, I don't like feeling I am at the circus everytime I log in :mrgreen:





Shipwreck said:


> Well, I see the change option at the bottom of this page, in fact - it's at the bottom right corner when viewed thru the hexcell skin...


Wierd...no matter the skin I do not see the choice. I just saw it that once so was able to change it. Lame...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's strange...

U don't see a drop down menu way, way, way at the bottom?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That's strange...
> 
> U don't see a drop down menu way, way, way at the bottom?


Oh...ya mean way way down there to the bottom left...uh...:smt011

I was looking to the right! lol When I did a post it was there so I changed it...I feel dumb... :smt022


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

Interesting ,,, if it is set to the Martha Stuart Fall Folliage (orange) the change drop down is on the right ... when using the Black and Blue the drop down moves to the left.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the skins have different templates - and the layout differs a bit for each....


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

For me, the blue is easier on the eyes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

js said:


> I'll also be sure and make a special "Pink & Flowerly" template just for Maser.... :smt082


Oh thanks so much. I look forward to it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

I see the look has changed yet again.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*New layout...*



JHG said:


> For me, the blue is easier on the eyes.


~ I have to agree... the Backslash Fluid is the "BEST" one so far IMHO and it seems to be geared abit more towards powder & steel... :smt003

Nice work JS.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I like this BackSlash skin better than the other ones. Can we keep it?


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Looks like 1 is more popular than the other.

Give the people what they want, I guess. Realize that the new one doesn't work too well for 800x600. With all the new members coming in, maybe it would be best to leave a templete that does fit on the screen. I think the average person isn't going to take the time to find the message talking about the different templates. Until I came to this website, I didn't even know switching templetes by the user was possible.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like the backslash fluid template. BUT: What the heck is that funky looking gun on the upper right hand corner?

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

WM


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I really like the backslash fluid template. BUT: What the heck is that funky looking gun on the upper right hand corner?
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> WM


Hahaha! I was wondering the same thing myself! :mrgreen:

:smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Hahaha! I was wondering the same thing myself! :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt082





Wandering Man said:


> I really like the backslash fluid template. BUT: What the heck is that funky looking gun on the upper right hand corner?
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> WM


A gun for girly men?? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gee, I wonder.....

Just trying to educate U on what a REAL gun is


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Gee, I wonder.....
> 
> Just trying to educate U on what a REAL gun is


But I already know what a REAL gun is Ship! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Where? I'm still lookin' at your post :smt082 :smt082 

I have a USP compact, and prev had a fullsize USP - Nice guns, but not my fav....


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Where? I'm still lookin' at your post :smt082 :smt082
> 
> I have a USP compact, and prev had a fullsize USP - Nice guns, but not my fav....


Ok OO7!










GEEZE!

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I really like it. Much better than that orange business.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Funny 

Actually, I don't even like 007. I have never watched one 007 movie since A View to a Kill at the movies... Not my thing 

It was the fact that it had a tennifer finish similiar to the Glock that caught my attention


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Is there any way to get that finish put on other guns?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Is there any way to get that finish put on other guns?


I've read about a handful of people on different forums sending off they guns/slides to companies who do it - but these were companies who typically put this finish onto other parts - not necessarily guns. The posts I have read about seem to have insinuated that their guns were the 1st firearms the companies had ever done this to.

That's all I know...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Oh, i c.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I see a new gun in the upper right hand corner on backslash. Nice to see revolvers represented.

WM


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

I like the new look of forums color... 

and this thread is so funny 

:mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I see a new gun in the upper right hand corner on backslash. Nice to see revolvers represented.
> 
> WM


I know! I wonder if that means Ship is a wheel gun guy now....Hmmmm...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Ok OO7!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Ship, Couldn't pass this one up... :mrgreen:










Damn, I love photoshop! :smt082


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Man if I was to photoshop a pic I would probly get banned. I am very good at photoshopping.  Just ask the admins of shotgunworld.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Man if I was to photoshop a pic I would probly get banned. I am very good at photoshopping.  Just ask the admins of shotgunworld.


Whoops... My hand slipped and I accidentally hit the ban button :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

js said:


> Sorry Ship, Couldn't pass this one up... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt046

WM


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Whoops... My hand slipped and I accidentally hit the ban button :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Awwwww is that a challenge for a photoshop contest? Hey that's a cool idea I just came up with. I'll make another thread.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Awwwww is that a challenge for a photoshop contest? Hey that's a cool idea I just came up with. I'll make another thread.


Sorry - not going for that. I do not wanted edited pics of myself all over the place.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Maser said:


> Man if I was to photoshop a pic I would probly get banned. I am very good at photoshopping.  Just ask the admins of shotgunworld.


Well, you're officially in "time out" around here for a while...


----------

